# Spanish/English/spanish/car



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi can anyone advice please

I have just been offered a spanish registered car here in the UK
Now once I have done all the checks how easy ( or complicated is it):heh: to re register it on English plates BUT then in approximately 12 months or so put it back on spanish plates as I intend to take back over to spain when I move over ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

The simple answer: Well for sure it will cost you more time and money (and maybe the risk of getting it wrong) than buying a UK car now and a Spanish one in Spain when the time comes.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

itsshreck said:


> Hi can anyone advice please
> 
> I have just been offered a spanish registered car here in the UK
> Now once I have done all the checks how easy ( or complicated is it):heh: to re register it on English plates BUT then in approximately 12 months or so put it back on spanish plates as I intend to take back over to spain when I move over ?
> ...


Ignore 'advice' from those who most probably haven't done it.

I have and it was a simple, trouble free and inexpensive experience. I paid a gestor to do it to save time and I think it cost around 150 euros, can't remember exactly but I would remember if it had been expensive. Of course I checked for any unpaid fines before purchase.

You need the following documents for a transfer: vehicle docs plus current ITV then from the previous owner the following :
p/copy of passport
p/copy of NIE
signed solicitude endorsed by bank manager or similar

Just take the docs to a gestor if you don't want to DIY.

I bought my LHD Spanish reg LR Discovery from a reputable UK company when I lived in Prague, had it driven to me for very little cost then drove it to Spain and it's been running happily ever since.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hi thanks for the reply
Just a point Iam in UK and not intending to go over to spain at the moment does it have to be done through a gestoria?
Also what is a solicitude ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

itsshreck said:


> Hi thanks for the reply
> Just a point Iam in UK and not intending to go over to spain at the moment does it have to be done through a gestoria?
> Also what is a solicitude ?
> 
> Thank you in advance


It doesn't have to be done by a gestor, you can DIY but I couldn't be bothered as the fee wasn't that much. But it must be done in Spain.

A Solicitud is a paper which basically says the vendor is selling the vehicle to you. The car sales place I got the car from had all the seller's docs but the Solicitud, I got it from my gestor, sent it to the car sales place and they sorted out the signatures required and sent it back. I think it took about three weeks before everything was sorted. I drove the car whilst waiting as it was insured with current ITV.

But...I bought from a dealer, a reputable one, specialising in LHD cars for export. They know what's required and help you to get things done.

If I needed another car I'd be tempted to do it gain, have the car driven here. That's a sure way to check it's in good working condition....


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I think you havre missed the point. It appears to be a Spanish registered car which the poster wants to put on English plates and then revert to Spanish plates some time in the future. Fortunately the UK doesn't have gestors (most people can read and write  ).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Calas felices said:


> I think you havre missed the point. It appears to be a Spanish registered car which the poster wants to put on English plates and then revert to Spanish plates some time in the future. Fortunately the UK doesn't have gestors (most people can read and write  ).


As can people in Spain, I believe...

Plus I would qualify your assertion, namely that yes, most people in the UK can indeed read and write too ......but far too many can do so only after a fashion, so to speak. 

Depending on the length of time the OP wishes to keep the Spanish plated car, it may not be necessary to change the plates to UK then back again. My son had a French registered 4x4 he used for family skiing holidays, used only for that purpose, on-the-road legal in France and fully insured, kept garaged in the UK and driven only a few miles to the Channel Tunnel from Surrey.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Ignore 'advice' from those who most probably haven't done it.
> .


I have done it too both in UK with a Spanish reg car and in Spain with UK one. 

In your case though buying a Spanish car in UK, putting on UK plates, then exporting to Span, and then putting on Spanish plates, it not just a matter of importing a UK car to Spain. 

Having I believe understood your post, was why I said, “ The simple answer: Well for sure it will cost you more time and money (and maybe the risk of getting it wrong) than buying a UK car now and a Spanish one in Spain when the time comes..”


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

But why go to the trouble of doing both???


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

itsshreck said:


> Hi can anyone advice please
> 
> I have just been offered a spanish registered car here in the UK
> Now once I have done all the checks how easy ( or complicated is it):heh: to re register it on English plates BUT then in approximately 12 months or so put it back on spanish plates as I intend to take back over to spain when I move over ?
> ...


Can I ask where you found the Spanish registered car, please? We have seen some on e-bay, but wondered whether there is a specialist garage?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gazeebo said:


> Can I ask where you found the Spanish registered car, please? We have seen some on e-bay, but wondered whether there is a specialist garage?


Be VERY careful when you buy a LHD car in the UK. Yes, there are specialist dealers, some reputable, some less so. I bought from a LHD dealer in Basingstoke. Highly recommended.

You will have horrendous problems when you register your LHD Spanish reg car in Spain if you do not have ALL the documents, both of the car, the technical doc with ITV stamps, a current ITV, plus p/copy of the seller's passport, NIE and a signed Solicitud. You also need to check that the car has no outstanding fines from the previous owner as you will be expected to pay them before the car is transferred to your ownership.

I would not advise e-bay or a private sale. Buying from a specialist costs more but is well worth the extra. Providing everything is in order buying in the UK is easy and saved me a lot of bother. The company I used delivered the car to me in Prague, where I was living at the time. I drove it there for four weeks then drove it to Spain.
It's still going strong seven years later, passed its ITV today.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> Be VERY careful when you buy a LHD car in the UK. Yes, there are specialist dealers, some reputable, some less so. I bought from a LHD dealer in Basingstoke. Highly recommended.
> 
> You will have horrendous problems when you register your LHD Spanish reg car in Spain if you do not have ALL the documents, both of the car, the technical doc with ITV stamps, a current ITV, plus p/copy of the seller's passport, NIE and a signed Solicitud. You also need to check that the car has no outstanding fines from the previous owner as you will be expected to pay them before the car is transferred to your ownership.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for info and advice.


----------

